# sunroof problems



## Abelson (Mar 13, 2005)

:fluffy: hi,
Anyone know where the power runs to for the power sunroof, back intera light and backwindow curtins?

All fuse are in and working but the auto electrician cant find were the power goes to and I cant find any manuals for this vechical anyware>

Help please


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Knowing what kind of car might help.


----------



## Abelson (Mar 13, 2005)

Mark said:


> Knowing what kind of car might help.


Sorry it is a Nissian Elgrand 1997


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Back window curtains? Like curtains Bentley's usually have? Cool. I would assume on the roof.

To be honest never heard of the car.


----------



## Abelson (Mar 13, 2005)

To be honest never heard of the car.[/QUOTE]


Here is one to have a look at
http://www.autobuy.co.nz/car/car_st...ww.autobuy.co.nz/autobuymain/usedcarspage.php


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

woot woot!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is one to have a look at
http://www.autobuy.co.nz/car/car_st...ww.autobuy.co.nz/autobuymain/usedcarspage.php[/QUOTE]
Looks like a cross between a Toyota Previa and that wagon in Vacation starring Chevy Chase.


----------



## Abelson (Mar 13, 2005)

[Looks like a cross between a Toyota Previa and that wagon in Vacation starring Chevy Chase.[/QUOTE]

Simular to Toyota Granvia but more powerfull and better space


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

[/QUOTE]Simular to Toyota Granvia but more powerfull and better space[/QUOTE]
And don't forget the stunning good looks!


----------

